# Hablantes indígenas sin escolarizar



## Uticens678

Buongiorno a tutti! Vi chiederei gentilmente di darmi una mano con la traduzione della frase che troverete di seguito. Il contesto è il seguente: stavo leggendo un testo che trovato sul sito della RAE sul voseo nei vari paesi di lingua spagnola; arrivato al paragrafo sul Messico mi sono imbattuto in questa frase, che mi ha messo un po' in difficoltà: "Es un país tuteante. Solo en los estados surorientales de Tabasco y Chiapas se conservan formas voseantes en hablantes indígenas *sin escolarizar* y en el registro familiar de las personas cultas"

il mio tentativo di traduzione è: "è un paese _tuteante_. Solo negli stati sud-orientali di Tabasco e Chipas si conservano delle forme di _voseo_ presso parlanti indigeni non scolarizzati e nel registro familiare delle persone colte".

La cosa che mi mette in crisi è questa costruzione "nombre + sin + infinitivo", che non avevo mai visto prima.

Grazie per l'aiuto e buona giornata!


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.



Uticens678 said:


> "è un paese _tuteante_. Solo negli stati sud-orientali di Tabasco e Chi*a*pas si conservano delle forme di _voseo_ presso parlanti indigeni non scolarizzati  e nel registro familiare delle persone colte".



Secondo me la tua traduzione è corretta.

Il significato della struttura in questione è quello che dici. Per una spiegazione più precisa però ti consiglio di attendere altri pareri.


----------



## Neuromante

Non capisco il dubbio.... Ne conosci altri opzioni in spagnolo? In questo momento non mi viene nessun'altra forma di tradurre "nome + senza + infinitivo"


Capirebbe che ti sembrasse strana come forma, certo, ma parlando di preposizioni... non esiste logica in nessuna lingua che io ne conosca


----------



## Uticens678

Neuromante said:


> Non capisco il dubbio.... Ne conosci altri opzioni in spagnolo? In questo momento non mi viene nessun'altra forma di tradurre "nome + senza + infinitivo"
> 
> 
> Capirebbe che ti sembrasse strana come forma, certo, ma parlando di preposizioni... non esiste logica in nessuna lingua che io ne conosca


Estoy 100% de acuerdo, o como mucho, cuando la hay, la lógica de una lengua A es muy diferente de la lógica de una lengua B  He encontrado una frase parecida a la de antes aquí en el sítio de wordreference: "quedan misterios sin resolver".


----------



## palomamapola

La struttura "nome + _sin_ + infinito" si traduce in italiano, come si è detto, con "_non _+ participio" (_non scolarizzati_) o "_da _+ infinito" (_da scolarizzare_), e la maggior parte delle volte è equivalente alla costruzione "nome + _por _+ infinito". Sono sfumature di significato, ma i contesti sono sovrapponibili, dato che spesso quando si parla di qualcosa che non è stato fatto, si vuole trasmettere che dovrà essere fatto.

In linea di massima traduci così: 

_Misterios *sin* resolver _:: Misteri *non risolti*/*irrisolti*.
_Misterios *por* resolver _:: Misteri *da risolvere*.

Curiosamente, in alcuni dialetti del sud Italia, come il napoletano, si usa la costruzione con "senza", analoga allo spagnolo, che è entrata anche nella parlata italiana in queste zone: _la bottiglia *senza aprire *_("non aperta, chiusa; da aprire"). Sarebbe interessante risalire all'etimologia della costruzione. Qualche idea?


----------



## Ciprianus

Es lo mismo que en las locuciones latinas como _sine die _o _sine qua non._


----------



## Neuromante

palomamapola said:


> _Misterios *sin* resolver _:: Misteri *non risolti*/*irrisolti*.
> _Misterios *por* resolver _:: Misteri ancora *da risolvere*.
> Misterios para resolver :: Misteri da risolvere.


 Creo que en tus ejemplos había un error, o falta de precisión, por el problema por/para. : per


----------



## Uticens678

Grazie a tutti per i contributi, anche per quello sull'italiano di Napoli, rispetto al quale purtroppo non ho moltissima familiarità: sapere dell'esistenza di questa costruzione potrà senz'altro essermi utile per evitare fraintendimenti . Tornando allo spagnolo, se _hablantes sin escolarizar_ si traduce con _parlanti non scolarizzati_ e _misterios sin resolver_ con _misteri non risolti_, è possibile dire, ad esempio, "_una camisa sin planchar_" per dire "_una camicia non stirata_"? Grazie di nuovo!


----------



## Neuromante

Certo si può, sarebbe (quasi sempre) più coretto che "una camisa no planchada"


----------



## Uticens678

Neuromante said:


> Certo si può, sarebbe (quasi sempre) più coretto che "una camisa no planchada"


Grazie mille! Quindi "una camisa sin planchar" = "una camisa que no está / que no ha sido planchada"?


----------



## Neuromante

Meglio. Una camicia che bisogna di essere stirata, per differenziare di una che "non va" stirata.


----------



## Uticens678

Neuromante said:


> Meglio. Una camicia che bisogna di essere stirata, per differenziare di una che "non va" stirata.   Una camicia che bisogna *stirare* (dopo "bisogna" non si usa mai la preposizioni _di_ ed in questo tipo di frase il verbo all'infinito deve essere attivo e non passivo - se invece avessi scritto "_una camicia che ha bisogno di essere stirata_" sarebbero andati benissimo sia il "di" sia l'infinito passivo) per differenziare *da* una che "non va" stirata


 Muchísimas gracias, te agradezco tu aporte y te deseo una buena noche


----------



## palomamapola

Neuromante said:


> Creo que en tus ejemplos había un error, o falta de precisión, por el problema por/para. : per



A mi entender es una cuestión de matices: en este último caso (el de las camisas, que debería ser ilegal planchar en verano), tanto _una camisa *por *planchar_ como _una camisa *para *planchar_ se traducen al italiano "camice *da *stirare". Ahora bien, según el contexto, se entenderá si es _por _o _para_, especificando si hace falta:

_Te dejo ahí unas camisas *para *planchar _(= _*para* que tú las planches_) :: Ti lascio lì delle camicie *da *stirare.
_(Todavía) quedan en la mesa algunas camisas *por *planchar (= que hace falta planchar)_ :: Rimangono (ancora) delle camicie *da *stirare.



Ciprianus said:


> Es lo mismo que en las locuciones latinas como _sine die _o _sine qua non._



@Ciprianus, hasta donde llego con mi misérrimo latín tengo entendido que en _sine die_ tenemos una construcción con "_sin + _sustantivo", al igual que "sin problemas"/"senza problemi". Y en _sine qua non _le sigue a la preposición un principio de relativa truncada. Son casos distintos, ¿no? Corríjanme los expertos, no soy una gran... _latin lover _


----------



## Ciprianus

Lo que digo es que _sin_ y _senza_ etimologicamente vienen del latín_ sine_, según los que saben latín y etimología.
Aunque algunos creen que _senza_ viene de latín _absentia_, como por ejemplo el Treccani:
_"sènza (ant. sanza) prep. [lat. absentia «in assenza, in mancanza di»; cfr. l’ant. milan. asensa e il vernacolo tosc. insenza; per la variante sanza, v. sanza1]. – Indica esclusione, privazione, mancanza."_

El Treccani además es bueno explicando como se usa el _senza_ más un verbo:
_"2. a. Premesso a un infinito, serve a negare il fatto o l’azione: mettiti lì buono, s. piangere, e non piangere; mi sono rigirato tutta la notte, s. poter chiudere occhio
b. Con sign. affine, è usato il che col cong.: fui condannato s. che potessi (o s. poter) dire le mie ragioni
c. Lo stesso valore ha con sostantivi, quando questi equivalgono a espressioni verbali: cercherò di accontentarti, ma s. impegno
d. Frequenti le espressioni s. dire che, s. contare che ..., con le quali si pone in rilievo un fatto, nello stesso tempo che si dichiara di non volerne tenere conto: doveva sapere che c’era pericolo, s. dire che io stesso l’avevo avvertito"
_
*sin*
Del lat. sine.
1. prep. Denota carencia o falta de algo.
2. prep. Fuera de o además de. Llevó tanto en dinero, sin las alhajas.
3. prep. Ante un verbo en infinitivo, equivale a no con su participio o gerundio. Me fui sin comer, esto es, no habiendo comido.
Real Academia Española ©


----------

